# Equipment Auctions



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

All the talk about tractor and equipment auctions got me to doing a bit of researching on any auction in my area found this one for Feb 28th not a lot of time sorry

Wasn't sure where to post it hope I got it right....

http://www.globalauctionguide.com/michigan-auctions/bader-sons-24th-annual-inventory-reduction-s-238903.html


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

We went to one yesterday. It was 10 degrees and the wind was screaming out of the North. I wasn't that mad at a piece of equipment. Some stuff went high, some went low.
Plan on going to another tomorrow about 70 miles South of here. It should be a little better auction.


----------

